# flashers or dodgers for trout?



## troller (Jun 27, 2013)

i was wondering what your favorite lures are to use behind Dodgers, 0r Flashers which works best a Dodger are a Flasher?
Pop-gear down side to pop gear is that it takes a lot of the fight out of a fish 

I use Dodgers more, and I like to use a Lucky Craft Pointer 78, are a flat fish.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use some of the same tackle that I use for Kokanee.
Small blades with beads and stinger hooks.
Squids also can produce.
I have also had some success using a Rapalla behind a dodger.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I put everything behind a dodger usually, especially in summer. I like squids and tube jigs behind dodgers. Krocs, needlefish, rapalas, lucky crafts, etc. It just depends on how active the fish are.

If I'm fishing commando (without a dodger), it's usually early in the year for cold lethargic fish.


----------

